# older versions of packages are required



## Anonymous (Apr 26, 2010)

When i try to install several programs (claws-mail, brasero, xmms2) i run into the following error message:

```
pkg_add: warning: package 'xmms2-0.6_1' requires 'curl-7.19.6_1', but 'curl-7.20.0' is installed
```
And the same message for png-1.2.40 is required, but png-1-4.1.1 is installed.
Thanks.


----------



## Bunyan (Apr 26, 2010)

*xmms2-0.6_1* was created with dependency on *curl-7.19.6_1*.
I think you should install the latest portsnap and udpdate your 
software.
*pkgdb -F* could be another solution.
As for me, I do not use the official packages.
Everything on my system is built from the ports.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 26, 2010)

> I think you should install the latest portsnap and udpdate your
> software.


With a simple:

```
# portsnap fetch
# portsnap extract
```
or with a simple:

```
# freebsd-update fetch
# freebsd-update install
```
or both of them or something completely different?
Cause when i did (something of) that i was not able to log into X no more.


```
# pkgdb -F
su: pkgdb: command not found
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2010)

jalu said:
			
		

> With a simple:
> 
> ```
> # portsnap fetch
> ...


The first one will update your ports tree, the latter your FreeBSD base OS.



> ```
> # pkgdb -F
> su: pkgdb: command not found
> ```


pkgdb is part of ports-mgmt/portupgrade. If you don't have it installed it's database can't be corrupt and there will be no need to issue this command.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 26, 2010)

> The first one will update your ports tree, the latter your FreeBSD base OS.


Ok, i got it. Thanks.
So i will go for both commands this evening. I expect that i won't be able to log into X again. 
In case this will happen:
I would need to delete (all kind of?) packages and re-install them (like xfce4)? Correct?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Those are ONLY "warnings" and usually the installed package will
be fine without incident.  Sometimes, not.  Test it before
anything probably...


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Apr 26, 2010)

Perhaps portmaster can correct these warnings...


----------



## Bunyan (Apr 26, 2010)

Software installed from the ports is always newer than that in the 
repositories.
You have some outdated packages on your system.

```
portsnap fetch
```
Then install the ports

```
portsnap extract
```
Install portupgrade

```
cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portupgrade/ && make install clean
```
After having installed it run

```
pkg_version -L =
```
to visualise outdated packages
To updgrade all outdated packages

```
portupgrade -akO
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 27, 2010)

BTW I think that "png" warning actually means (see UPDATING) that
several of the packages you installed may not work.  (Rebuilding
from source necc. if you want them right away.)
....
Not at a recent-ports machine right now so I cannot confirm...


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 27, 2010)

First of all: Thanks for all the posts.
OK:
Yes, jb_fvwm2, the packages did not work. I would have reported back earlier, but the "upgrade" is running for 6 hours (then i went to sleep), then i switched on the monitor and, as expected, an ncurses-question was waiting for me.
No big fun (& and i know there should be an option to skip the questions, but 6 hours of nannying? OMG.)

Ok, i will report back when its finished (either set the thread as solved or tell bout the problems)

Again: Thanks.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 27, 2010)

It's running for more than 24 hours now. Is that normal?
I followed the steps explained by Bunyan in his last post. Last command is:

```
portupgrade -ak0
```
And since then it is running.


----------



## Bunyan (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes,yes! It is normal.
You've got a lot of outdated software on your system.
But wait, when KDE-4.4 comes, you'll build it again for 24 hours.
 ))


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 28, 2010)

The last command took 48 hours. When i run 'claws-mail &' now i get:

```
$ /libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libcurl.so.5" not found, required by "claws-mail"
```
I am not in a good mood anymore, so i didn't do much more than a short search on that error message (i first need to sleep):
one result
So for me it is like this:

```
$ pkg_info | grep curl
curl-7.20.0         Non-interactive tool to get files from FTP, GOPHER, HTTP(S)
linux-f10-curl-7.19.6 The command line tool for transferring files with URL synta
```

The good news: xmms2 is running now.
I don't run kde, so on that side i am save.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 28, 2010)

I removed that version and installed the port-version and that does work.
Thanks.

I tried to set the thread as solved, but couldn't figure out how. Sorry.


----------

